# Gun sales spike in St. Louis



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thought I'd share this with you guys.

Gun dealers report brisk sales ahead of Ferguson grand jury decision | Fox News

What do you guys think? Sounds like people are buying anything not mailed down, gun wise.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Obviously the big concern here is safety... especially with these first-time gun owners.

Owning a gun does make you safe... quite the opposite if you don't know how to use it... 

Practice and training is EVERYTHING with gun ownership, and I wonder how many of these people will learn proper technique with their new guns. 

Not really much the shop owner can do about that, other than expand his classes/training as much as he can.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Now if they will only use them to stop the looters and thugs!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

cobracon2 said:


> Thought I'd share this with you guys.
> 
> Gun dealers report brisk sales ahead of Ferguson grand jury decision | Fox News
> 
> What do you guys think? Sounds like people are buying anything not mailed down, gun wise.


I foresee a rash of negligent discharges.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some poor bastard, after listening to his nagging bitch of a wife complain daily about having to live near Ferguson and how her husband's job sucked and they should have moved out years ago... nag... nag... nag. 

So hubby sees an opportunity to buy the handgun that his nag wouldn't let him buy before the SHTF in Ferguson. So he goes out and buys it, takes it home and shows it to his wife. She blows a gasket and hustles the children out of the room and makes him put the gun back in the box and up high in his closet.

Now, every single damn day that they don't get robbed, he has to listen to his old lady bitch and complain about the 500 bucks that he "blew" on a gun. 

More than likely he forgot to buy ammo anyway.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Some poor bastard, after listening to his nagging bitch of a wife complain daily about having to live near Ferguson and how her husband's job sucked and they should have moved out years ago... nag... nag... nag.
> 
> So hubby sees an opportunity to buy the handgun that his nag wouldn't let him buy before the SHTF in Ferguson. So he goes out and buys it, takes it home and shows it to his wife. She blows a gasket and hustles the children out of the room and makes him put the gun back in the box and up high in his closet.
> 
> ...


Wheels solved that problem in the post before yours - negligent discharge. (And I am not talking about existence of the kids either.)


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder what the "scare" is doing to the pricing of those guns. Surely the dealers wouldn't take advantage of the situation to increase profits.:shock:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Preppers get ready before Shtf not the day before .I guess better late than never but some times it sucks to be the last one in the game.
You do not need to be a gun expert to defend yourself but you do need some basic skills.
There to put the rounds
How to hit something with it
How not to kill your self or you own family 
You get the point.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Smitty,
Did you get everything fixed and out of ChiTown safely?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Wonder what the "scare" is doing to the pricing of those guns. Surely the dealers wouldn't take advantage of the situation to increase profits.:shock:


Of course they would, and can you blame them?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Who's buying? Hope it aint angry black liberals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stop and think a minute. How many on this sight would need to run out and try to buy a Gun or ammo if this happen in their town. Most if not all would be set and find no need to be in that herd. SHTF the last place you want to be ins in the herd.
Recommendation to store up supplies like food and water. Most here would ask why don't we already have enough ready to go. What others need the local news and government to tell them ,we see as everyday life. FEMA go bag we could teach them a bit on the subject.
For us it rally makes little difference, Weather, politics bad hair day we are ready. Not 100% always but we are ok.
We will not be out front or on the roof with the saves Us sign. We will not be over run without a heck of a fight. We will not be starved out.
We will pray for the unprepared, you know those that accuse us of wearing tin foil hats.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hey Smitty,
> Did you get everything fixed and out of ChiTown safely?


 Had the car towed back to Wisconsin I chose not to deal with there. Home now tomorrow is another day


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Who's buying? Hope it aint angry black liberals.


They're typically not the buying kind if you know what I mean.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> They're typically not the buying kind if you know what I mean.


 But the way they are sell come looting time there will be none left for them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hopefully they do not have that silly liberal waiting period. I bet a bunch of these folks looked down their noses at gun owners and now have to be one. Kind of like the old adage: "There are no atheists in foxholes."


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> But the way they are sell come looting time there will be none left for them.


Good. But if I recall correctly in most riots they go for electronics over everything else. Every public housing unit needs a 60" flat screen don't you know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> Good. But if I recall correctly in most riots they go for electronics over everything else. Every public housing unit needs a 60" flat screen don't you know.


 They got those a while back now they want the guns they are really upset now.

52 is almost to big the room for the room.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Who on this forum besides me would "need" to buy a gun to protect themselves if something like this was happening in a neighborhood need you.
I honestly don't believe the race pimps are bettering their patrons by encouraging racial tension. The person's that I know would not facilitate ninjas burning building in white suburban areas with out defending themselves. The black population has dropped almost a full percent down to 12.6 per the 2010 statistics. They have done a good job of performing genocidal war on themselves. If they bring that shit to the white neighborhood they may not control the same percentage of the electorate as they once did.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> Who on this forum besides me would "need" to buy a gun to protect themselves if something like this was happening in a neighborhood need you.
> I honestly don't believe the race pimps are bettering their patrons by encouraging racial tension. The person's that I know would not facilitate ninjas burning building in white suburban areas with out defending themselves. The black population has dropped almost a full percent down to 12.6 per the 2010 statistics. They have done a good job of performing genocidal war on themselves. If they bring that shit to the white neighborhood they may not control the same percentage of the electorate as they once did.


 I do not pick targets by the color of their skin, but by their action. We had better pray it don't come to Genocide . The out come of all out SHTF will not be good for any of us, even if we are the ones left standing. Americans need to quit fighting Americans and turn that energy towards the real enemy.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

scramble4a5 said:


> Good. But if I recall correctly in most riots they go for electronics over everything else. Every public housing unit needs a 60" flat screen don't you know.


Don't forget sneakers and booze! Perhaps they can coordinate the jury decision and its resulting riots with Black Friday which would provide some interesting TV viewing .


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Some poor bastard, after listening to his nagging bitch of a wife complain daily about having to live near Ferguson and how her husband's job sucked and they should have moved out years ago... nag... nag... nag.
> 
> So hubby sees an opportunity to buy the handgun that his nag wouldn't let him buy before the SHTF in Ferguson. So he goes out and buys it, takes it home and shows it to his wife. She blows a gasket and hustles the children out of the room and makes him put the gun back in the box and up high in his closet.
> 
> ...


Guess he should of married better. That's like buying a new truck and bitching it is a p.o.s. and come to find out that he never did any maintenance.


----------

